# Fear IKEA



## Furryanimal (Dec 25, 2018)

Everyone's favourite DIY store!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 26, 2018)

To be fair I don't think there's many men who like Ikea....

...but c'mon furry, not one of these guys look like they should be out without a carer.... taybel?...what?... :lofl:


----------



## Furryanimal (Dec 26, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> To be fair I don't think there's many men who like Ikea....
> 
> ...but c'mon furry, not one of these guys look like they should be out without a carer.... taybel?...what?... :lofl:


They are rather good.I shall inflict more on the Seniorforums audience...


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 26, 2018)

Furryanimal said:


> They are rather good.I shall inflict more on the Seniorforums audience...



LOL..I'm sure you will...


----------



## Don M. (Dec 26, 2018)

A couple of years ago, I helped the Son-in-Law redo his kitchen cabinets....he bought them all from Ikea.  They looked good, but were made of little more than pressed sawdust with a vinyl overlay.  We put them together with brad nails and wood glue but had to be very careful with the nails, as any chip of hard wood would try to deflect the nail, and cause it to break through the vinyl.  IMO, this was rather cheaply made, even though IKEA charged almost as much as good quality solid wood.  I would Never buy this stuff.


----------



## danielk (Jan 25, 2019)

Our grandkids both bought all of thier college furniture there. While it looked really good it really only lasted until they gradutated, especially because they moved several times. BUt that's all they needed it for: looking good, cheap, and a few years of use. To be expected for what it is.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 25, 2019)

Agree, cabinetry is the pits, so I've heard. But the tay-bills might be ok.


----------



## Lara (Jan 25, 2019)

haha...I have been once years ago and I specifically remember 
"not being able to find me way out" and yes, "the size of Belgium wit no bloody staff"


----------



## treeguy64 (Jan 25, 2019)

I am an IKEA enthusiast when it comes to good quality "stuff" at a fair price.  I agree that their furniture is not for those who want to move the same, time and again.  However, I have IKEA units in my house, and they've sat just fine for a few decades.  I like putting together the units, and, occasionally, I like to find work-arounds when things are not fitting together the way they should.  In truth, that has only happened a few times.


----------



## jujube (Jan 25, 2019)

Lara said:


> haha...I have been once years ago and I specifically remember
> "not being able to find me way out" and yes, "the size of Belgium wit no bloody staff"



If you don't follow "the path", you'll be wandering around til the store closes and they send the bloodhounds in to find you.  

I like to go and eat in their café.  Then a brisk stroll through the store oohing and ahhing at all the things I can live without (and a few things I can't....)  It's a cheap outing.


----------



## Lara (Jan 26, 2019)

jujube said:


> If you don't follow "the path", you'll be wandering around til the store closes and they send the bloodhounds in to find you...


There's a path?#!?fftobed:  You could wander all night looking for a path. 

Good thing they sell beds in there. Next time I'll pack a bag...glass of wine, and a good book.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 26, 2019)

Have bought a few IKEA items over the years with good results. Mainly computer desks of one kind or another.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 26, 2019)




----------

